# I know what it is, do you?



## goodman1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everybody, got a question for you guys. I found this in the attic of my house when I bought it. Later I found out the previous owner was an old dump digger. I know what it is, do you.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2013)

Indeed I do... hotdogs work well inside it


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool piece Goodman !!!   Jim, You gave just enough info to throw us new collectors off track !!  Now I am really curious to see what others answers are.    Kevin...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 31, 2013)

Before I fly off the handle, tell me what you trapped us into guessing about?


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 31, 2013)

there is something _fishy_ about this game... 
 it is kind of _bug_ging me though, because I have two different ideas...


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll give you guys a hint. The lid is missing but would have holes in it. Oh and it is not to catch bugs.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2013)

Pickle jar?[8|]


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 31, 2013)

What's the dimensions of this jug?  Not that it will help me!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is another pic. It is to catch something, maybe this will help. I'm off to work will post answer tomorrow.


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2013)

Bread works well too, but hotdogs seem best IMHO...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it to catch catfish ?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 31, 2013)

I will change my answer to just FISH!!!  No certain type !


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 31, 2013)

hot dog cooker?


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 31, 2013)

minnow trap []


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 31, 2013)

or crawfish. either or. []


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 1, 2013)

Well guys, I have two of them made by two different companies, and one of them I used to use.  Usually with bread for bait.  They really work very well.l  RED Matthews


----------



## luckiest (Aug 1, 2013)

is that a rat trap?  roach trap?  gotta be a trap.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> minnow trap []


 *BINGO !*


----------



## LC (Aug 1, 2013)

I would say minnow trap as well although I have never seen one like it before . I used to have several of them . I never saw one with that kind of set up as for the feet though .


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Antlerman! It is a minnow trap. I found out it was made at the end of the day with whatever glass was left over. The legs are made of galvanized steel and there is an indentation all the way around where the straps are. The top is ground and the threads for the lid are very light. I really had fun with this. You are a great bunch. I only have one request- if any body has a lid I would be glad to have it as it would complete this piece. Again thanks for indulging me.    Mitch


----------

